# HELP!\\computer is not accessible.You might not have permission to use this network



## xpsolutions?

Hi all,

I have two computers hooked on a router both running windows xp. Both connect to the internet fine.
I ran Network Wizard to connect the two to share files. 
Problem is....
One computer has allowed me access to the other e.g 
Computer A has access to files on Computer B
But
Computer B doesnt have access to Computer A

All im getting is the message: 
" \\name of computer is not accessible. You might not have permission to use the network resource. Contact the administrator of the server to find out if you have access permissions". 

Please advise how to solve this.


----------



## courtlandhui

its probably your firewire or your network security. Disable it temporarily, try to see if it works.


----------



## xpsolutions?

I have disabled the firewall but problem still persists


----------



## TerryNet

Disabled 3rd party firewalls sometimes still cause blocking problems. Please try the following. If the ping tests all work, there is a good chance that you have some registry corruption on computer A. Is it running XP Home or XP Pro? If Pro are you using Simple File Sharing?

To open a Command Window: Start - Run &#8211; cmd (command in 98SE) - OK

To determine a computer's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig /all

Now for some troubleshooting:

1. On each PC open a Command window and type
ping IPofOther (where IPofOther is the IP address of the other PC)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

If you got Replies,

2. Do the same ping except use the Computer Name of the other computer:
ping NameOfOtherPC

Replies or lost packets?

If you got Replies to either or both,

3. Then
Start - Run - \\IPofOther - OK

With luck after about a minute you should get an explorer window showing the other PC's shares. If not, what is the error message?


----------



## Daljaxon

I found an solution that work for me...
:up: 
I had a same or similar problem that would only happen to recent folders I created.
I compared the difference in the properties of two folders on the pc I was trying to access these folders, one that I could access and one I could not access and found a difference.

In the properties and on the "Security" tab, there was an entry in the "Group or User Names" window named "Everyone" in the folder that I was able to access which was not in the folder properties that I not able to access.

I added the entry to the window and then I was able to access this as well.
I then tried to see if this would accept my work group name for network access permissions, this did not work.
I then tried just the name "Network", and found this worked as well.

Maybe someone who will read this can point us to the right direction to learn how to configure these properties properly.

Hope this helps you, it did me.

daljaxon


----------



## builderl

On the computer you cannot see the network with, right click on the drive properties and check the Quota tab, disable quotas


----------

